# spotting/bleeding 7 weeks pg



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

I need a bit of advice please.
I'm afraid its another bleeding in early pg question. 

Last Wed @6w+1 I had some brown blood when I wiped. Called clinic who scanned me next day - there were 2 sacs, one spot on for dates and with a heart beat and one much smaller and hardly anything inside. I continued to have brown spotting on liner until yesterday when I had af pains in tummy and back and had a small red bleed, pains continued for the rest of the day and today back to brown spotting. Any idea if the red bleed may have been the smaller sac coming away? I've had 2 missed miscarraige in the past and am terrified of losing this pregnancy too. Have another scan on Monday but that seems ages away. 
Thanks in advance for any advice or reassurance you may have x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, you'll know more on Monday, but it sounds like the smaller sac may have come away. If it gets heavier, ring your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi emilycaitlin,
thanks for getting back to me. Had my scan yesterday and the smaller sac and baby has grown and now caught up with the other one. Saw 2 lovely heart beats    I'm over the moon. Still getting brown spotting and twinges. Clinic didn't know why - do you have any ideas?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's really good news, sometimes you have bleeding in pregnancy and there's no explanation for it, just give them a ring if it carries on or gets heavier,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

